# Help :( Polyp a problem or not?



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I had a polyp discovered about two years ago on an ultrasound, it was about 2,4mm apparently. A year later it was apx the same size. Recently, an ultrasound tech said it was 8mm, but no other radiologist ever mentioned it during my ovulation monitorings...She also said the dark image was my ovary, when I remeber the dark image is usually the follie? She suggested I have a hysteroscopy and possibly get it removed. I think I'll have anothe US to check the size, but...
Since I'm running out of time in this journey, I'm wondering how long after a hysteroscopy it takes to heal, if I need to have one I'm also wondering if a small polyp is worth messing with, because I've heard that they can come back. I have no symptoms at all. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...

Thank you so much,
Impomée.


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

With the exception of a few people, who have kindly responded to my sometimes very desperate posts in the past, after I send out a second cry for help, I rarely get responses when I post questions here...

So, could someone "please" suggest how or where I can find posts about polyps on the forum? 

Thank you so much.

Imomée


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Different specialists have different opinions about what size of polyp should be removed prior to IVF. Most seem to believe that polyps smaller than 5 mm make no difference. Larger than 1 cm, and most consultants will want to remove it. So you are in the size range where some consultants might want to remove it, and others might not bother. It can also be difficult to accurately measure polyp size on a standard transvaginal ultrasound. A saline sonohystergram or a hysteroscopy will allow the doctor to visualise the polyp more accurately.

If it's a simple endometrial polyp, I think doctors usually want you to have at least one menstrual period after removal before starting IVF treatment. If you have a fibroid that is resected via hysteroscopy, you need 6 weeks' recovery time before an IVF cycle, but recovery time is very quick for removal of an endometrial polyp. 

Personally, I would not bother with removing the polyp if it is < 1 cm, given you clearly have other factors which account for infertility, you have no symptoms, and (at least from what I can see in your signature) you do not have a history of miscarriage. But I really dislike doing surgical interventions without strong evidence of effectiveness, particularly with soft tissue growths that are likely to recur. It's one of those difficult personal decisions.  

ETA: Oops, sorry, I missed out the first line of your sig.    It looks like your miscarriage predated the polyp, though?


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a small polyp seen on scan during my last ivf. The scan was done at a ivf clinic in Uk prior to cycling overseas and they would have cancelled my cycle. The clinic in CZR did not even see it on scan and went ahead with the cycle. I had a BfN. Six months later it was removed during a NHS hysteroscopy. Two years later I had several removed during a hysteroscopy in Athens and was told that there are esterogen dominant, very common over 40 and need to be removed prior to ivf because depending on the location of the polyp they can disrupt the blood flow in the uterus and decrease the chances of implantation.

If it was me I would have it removed.

Chand x


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

I had a small polyp removed on advice of my clinic. The consultant who performed the procedure said he doubted it would make much difference and that he'd seen all sorts when performing caesarians!

In terms of timing I was told to get it done prior to ovulation and then that I could start treatment the following cycle if I wished. Frankly, I found the procedure less invasive and not as painful as the endometrial scratch I had during treatment. I know that's not everyone's experience though and I suspect down to the skill of the doctor performing the procedure. 

As has been said above fibroids are a different matter. I have a largish intramural fibroid and was advised to leave well alone as it was not distorting the lining of the uterus. 

Hope that helps

CM


----------



## Ipomée (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you VERY much Chanderlino, Churchmouse 41 and CrazyHorse for your quick and helpful responses!

Goodness, I'm going to have to think about this one... I do have a prescription for a hysteroscopy, I just haven't made the appointment yet, or decided if I should go through with it...

It does help to know it's not such a big deal and recovery time seems quick, I was worried it would bend my nether parts out of shape or something 

I will be seeing my generalist-gyneco in feb, she doesn't know about the polyp supposedly being 8mm. I would like to believe I can leave it alone. 

Thank you again for your experiences and advice  

Ipomée


----------

